# BMQ-Farnham...Need to know for new recruits



## Donaill (18 Nov 2005)

Hello everyone,

   Some of this is probably covered under other categories so if the moderator wants to delete it taht is fine.

   Some of you that have applied to the CF may have friends that have been through BMQ. BMQ has changed a bit over the last few years. My BMQ ended on Nov. 10th. and it was different than the BMQ that my buddies had been through. 

  First, as I have said before, make sure you nare in good shape before you go to BMQ, it will make some of it easier. 

My platoon did alot of PT. Push ups, leg raises, chin ups and running were the norm for us. We did them whether we did something wrong or not. By the end I was doing 40 P. ups at a time. 

Because of the new changes to the CF and the role we will be playing the BMQ training is being changed. In my opinion, it has become oriented towards infantry training. We covered alot of weapons training amd we had 3 weeks in Farnham, 1 week in a building and 2 in the field. From what we were told the period at Farnham will be increased and training there a little more intense.


----------

